# Changing Serpentine Belt on a 2001 Pathfinder



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Looked at the tensioner from the top of the engine and tried to get it relaxed from there. I have the special tool. Is this a spring tensioner or a adjustable tensioner? Normally I would put the tools open end wrench on the nut of the tensioner and pull back to release the tension on the pully. The nut just wants to loosen. Is there another location that the 3/8 square can socket can be inserted in? Is it easier to get to this from below? Guessing from below I will need to take off the rock guard or pan. BTW its the belt that controls the alternator side..

Thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Since I already have my new belts and am about to do this, your question is timely.

So I couldn't find anything in the FSM for R&R belts, but diagram for checking explains what you are seeing.


----------



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

After closer examination, I ended up taking off the rock guard or protection plate which was 8 10mm bolts. I needed to change the Left alternator belt but probably should have changed both and the oil and filter too. The tension pulley is easy to get to. Loosen the center nut on the pulley itself then loosen the tension rod enough to slip off the belt. Install new belt and snug up the center nut a bit so the pulley is not wobbling around. Tighten up the tension rod so the belt snugs up then tighten a bit more. Tighten up the center nut on the pulley and test. Start truck and let run for a minute. Shut off engine and check tension, should be tight and move a little but not to tight where it does not move at all. You may need to snug up the pulley nut and the tension rod just a bit. Install rock guard and that's it. Took about 1/2 hour to complete. No special tools were needed.


----------

